# New from Regina



## Hruul (Mar 1, 2018)

Hello All,

Been doing woodworking for a while and really interested in getting into hobby machining.  Do not currently have any machines for metalworking, but looking for a lathe to start.  I have some measuring equipment, still need some more, but it is a start.  Joined the forums looking for ideas of what can be made, and where people in Canada are sourcing metals, machines etc.  Thank you.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Mar 1, 2018)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Mar 1, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## Janger (Mar 1, 2018)

Welcome aboard! Where are you from?


----------

